# New Bell & Ross 03-92 Bronze Diver



## jamese302 (Jan 28, 2016)

Just wanted to try my hand at a short review here since I haven't seen many of these out there. After agonizing over this decision, and only keeping one bronze piece at a time, yesterday I traded in my Carl Brashear Chrono for a new B&R Bronze Diver. It was not an easy decision as I really liked the Oris, but in the end for me the larger more robust B&R won me over. While I liked the versatility of the CB on mulitple straps, I have no use for a chrono function, and on a bronze diver I feel bigger is better. Additionally, while I love the blue dial of the CB, the green on the BR is striking, and while im not really a green guy, it is a common color way used with bronze divers. I likely would have preferred the previous BR bronze diver with black dial, but those are near impossible to find.

So, when I walked into the dealer yesterday and found they had 2 of these, I knew I was leaving with one the second I saw it. The new bronze case is finished superbly, and shines like a rose gold. The green of the dial and bezel insert is very nice, different from Rolex and PAM, very deep olive with gold accents. The fit and finish is excellent, as I would expect having previously owned B&R watches. I couldn't find the weight listed online anywhere, but I also tried on the stainless version, and I swear the bronze feels almost twice as heavy. Regardless of the weight, due to its wide/ flat stance and wide strap, it wears very comfortably and is not top-heavy at all. The 42mm case definitely wears larger than the measurements would have you believe due to the square case. The engraved stainless steel caseback is very nice and helps the watch sit flat on the wrist. The watch comes with both an olive grey suede strap, and a black rubber band which I prefer but both are very comfortable. I will also pick up a green canvas in the future. The movement is running very accurately as far as I can tell and winding is smooth with a nice rubber banded crown. It is all presented in a waterproof pelican case with all the paperwork, strap tools, and goodies you would expect. Overall Im very happy, and excited to see how the look develops as I wear it.


----------



## walt2810 (Mar 2, 2014)

Wow. Looks great. Thank you for the insight. Will have to check it out next time at the B&R shop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peterki (Jan 3, 2013)

Congrats! It is a beauty, no doubt about it. What kind of movement is inside?


----------



## jamese302 (Jan 28, 2016)

peterki said:


> Congrats! It is a beauty, no doubt about it. What kind of movement is inside?


calibre BR-CAL.302. = their reworked version of a sellita. Very nice and smooth, my only complaint about the Brashear was that the winding rotor was noisy when it moved. I would imagine it was just that watch rather than an issue with all of them, and something the could be remedied, but for a watch that price it shouldn't have a noisy movement. The B&R is silent.


----------



## Woodson (Jul 4, 2019)

Always been a bigger fan of the pilot style B & R, but I love this is in bronze. Super nice!


----------



## WatchScene (Jan 25, 2014)

Great looking piece, the olive green dial with bronze case work superbly to elevate the look of the watch. Share a couple of pics with the suede strap if you get a chance. Enjoy the new piece!


----------



## bxtime (Feb 18, 2018)

Congrats on your B&R bronze diver! I previously had the original bronze Tudor BB which I traded for a BB GMT a few weeks back and I am looking to get back into another bronze piece. That B&R bronze has been on my radar as it is an extremely handsome watch especially with the green dial. Enjoy and let the patina begin!


----------



## jamese302 (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks, weekend beach vacation, in and out of the pool, ocean, hot tub multiple times a day. Starting to develop some slight patina. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamese302 (Jan 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Wow @jamese302, that is a beautiful piece. I haven't really looked at Bell & Ross before this but I'm warming up to it.

The colours just work so well and your photos make me want to troop down to the nearest AD to try this on for myself.

Wear it in good health mate!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

It'll be interesting to see how it ages.


----------



## FreddyNorton (Aug 18, 2016)

Yeah that watch is going to look AMAZING when it develops patina. Please keep thread updated with pictures.


----------



## wstan1474 (Oct 1, 2019)

I've been eyeing on this one, very nice color scheme

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## technom3 (Sep 11, 2019)

wow. that is a very great looking watch. I am quickly becoming a Bell and Ross guy. Im afraid I might pull a trigger on one of these sooN!


----------



## jamese302 (Jan 28, 2016)

Some patina developing, have it on the green suede today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t.mur (Aug 2, 2019)

Ahhh the bronze is really starting to grow on me! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danimal107 (Nov 28, 2019)

I am really digging that watch. Now you have me looking at them...


----------



## bjlev (Nov 14, 2014)

So cool, congrats on the bronze!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Familyman310 (Dec 19, 2017)

Now I really want to see it in person. It photographs very very well. Nice pics.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t.mur (Aug 2, 2019)

Me gusta


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## forsakenfury (Oct 3, 2019)

nice BR! Love the green bezel and bronze casing!


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

thats amazing watch, love bronze
I have the BR01 steel pilot and im crazy about it, was a long time wish


----------



## Wistshots (Nov 4, 2018)

these look sweet! does it wear pretty big?


----------



## elchuckee77 (Mar 26, 2020)

Wow without a doubt and beautiful piece, congrats.


----------



## elchuckee77 (Mar 26, 2020)

Wow. Looks great. Is pure 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## bradbaldwin11 (Apr 19, 2020)

Nice pick. A good choice.


----------



## Dr4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Beautiful B&R - love the bronze and green combo.


----------



## ccm123 (Feb 8, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## kspindola (Apr 24, 2020)

I currently have one of these with all the straps! They're definitely unique


----------



## Ryanonarcher (Jun 17, 2015)

@kspindola...pics!


----------



## Rolexoman (Jun 7, 2020)

I recently purchased this same watch and it should be here in about a week, I just love the green and hoping for many years of dependable service


----------



## Rolexoman (Jun 7, 2020)

Wistshots said:


> these look sweet! does it wear pretty big?


I recently picked up the same piece as the OP and for my taste it does wear a tad larger than a non squared 42MM but I like it a lot, I have a 7.5" wrist so not bad


----------



## Chasing Time (Sep 6, 2020)

Looking at one of these as we speak. Really sharp looking, love the bronze!


----------



## WatchEater666 (May 27, 2019)

Great choice.


----------



## Baldnyc (Jun 16, 2020)

Man that bronze is hot! I had a steel diver last year and kind of want it back


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelHK (Oct 6, 2020)

Beautiful watch! The green compliments the bronze very well.


----------



## watchbreather2 (Sep 20, 2016)

Love it with the green dial and bronze case congrats


----------



## brian_timepieces (Feb 22, 2020)

That OP’s B&R might be the best one I’ve seen. BR is starting to grow on me I think after seeing that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulldog72 (Aug 18, 2014)

That is a beautiful watch. I missed an opportunity on a steel br diver a few days back and now this is at the top of my radar. Thank you for the review and follow up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cbr2012 (Apr 14, 2013)

Green&Bronze is probably the best combination - particularly as the patina develops


----------

